# New Angel Not Eating



## fishy77 (May 18, 2012)

Hi, we'll I got a new baby angelfish for Xmas and it's still not eating!? It doesn't seem sick at all, otherwise. It's in a 90gal with a full grown angel and they're getting along "swimmingly" (excuse the pun, lol) It explores the tank quite a bit, but often it's hangs out in the top 3rd of the tank. And my nitrite nitrate & ammo levels are perfect...So why ain't it interested in the food??? I really don't want to lose it, I've only had it a week and already it's one of my favourites  Ok Thx!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Where did you get i from? He may be used to just live foods. Perhaps offer some frozen brine shrimp?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What are you feeding your fish? Try any frozen foods? Angels go crazy over blood worms.

Did you properly acclimate the fish?


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya it could be its used to other foods. It could be getting bullyed during feeding time too. What are you feeding them? Maybe the foods too big for it and it can't eat it right away.


----------

